# Rio Lines



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

I have a couple unused Rio lines I won't be able to use. I posted them for sale before returning them if anyone is interested.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Where are they posted? I just ordered the Wulff Bermuda Triangle Taper for my 10wt but may be interested in some extra.


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

They are in the fishing gear for sale section. Unused Saltwater 12wt and Tarpon 11wt


----------

